

Hack - Getting a Scholarship to Law School that Doesn't Exist - camz
http://www.cameronkeng.com/2012/05/03/creating-exceptions-getting-a-law-school-scholarship-that-doesnt-exist/

======
willvarfar
Well, its hard to say its a shortcut kind of hack to have to have been such an
achiever before going to law school...

~~~
camz
True.. but, the audience here usually has at the very least the ability to
achieve similar results or they've already done something equally impressive.

If this was to the general public, then it would've been a moot point. But,
everyone here is generally exceptional. Thats why we stick around and read
each other's nerdy stuff lol

